# Chapin 2 vs 3 nozzle boom



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking for pros/cons of going with the 3 nozzle boom vs the 2 nozzle boom (besides the increased coverage!).

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Following!


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

The 3 nozzle boom is only about $5 more on domyown.com. Both out of stock for ~2 weeks online except for the 3 nozzle is available on Amazon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

7474 said:


> Looking for pros/cons of going with the 3 nozzle boom vs the 2 nozzle boom (besides the increased coverage!).
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


I think you would be fine with the 2-nozzle or the 3-nozzle, but you may want to be more mindful of your nozzle selection if you go with the 3-nozzle boom. You will want to stay below the GPM rating of the pump if you have an electric backpack or minimize the amount of pumping if you have a manual pump setup.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> I think you would be fine with the 2-nozzle or the 3-nozzle, but you may want to be more mindful of your nozzle selection if you go with the 3-nozzle boom. You will want to stay below the GPM rating of the pump if you have an electric backpack or minimize the amount of pumping if you have a manual pump setup.


Thanks for the reply.

I have a Chapin 24volt. Would keep the stock nozzles on the boom.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I picked up the 2-nozzle boom this week from Do My Own. Despite the 2 week lead time that's listed on the site, I had the product in about 3 days.

I went with the 2-nozzle boom bc I wasn't sure the 20v Chapin sprayer would have enough GPM output for the 3-nozzle. That said, I emailed Chapin and they said both the 2 and 3-nozzle booms should work with their battery sprayers.

I'll be testing it out this weekend (or in the next day or so) when I apply Prodiamine.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a Chapin 24v and the 3-nozzle boom. The stock nozzles leak a bit after I release the trigger. I'll be looking to replace them with some teejet nozzles (need to do some digging on the charts to figure out which to get). Hopefully that addresses it.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> I picked up the 2-nozzle boom this week from Do My Own. Despite the 2 week lead time that's listed on the site, I had the product in about 3 days.
> 
> I went with the 2-nozzle boom bc I wasn't sure the 20v Chapin sprayer would have enough GPM output for the 3-nozzle. That said, I emailed Chapin and they said both the 2 and 3-nozzle booms should work with their battery sprayers.
> 
> I'll be testing it out this weekend (or in the next day or so) when I apply Prodiamine.


Thanks for the info.

I was concerned about the lead time. I will order from them to save a few bucks.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I have a Chapin 24v and the 3-nozzle boom. The stock nozzles leak a bit after I release the trigger. I'll be looking to replace them with some teejet nozzles (need to do some digging on the charts to figure out which to get). Hopefully that addresses it.


Thanks for the reply and feedback.

I assume overall that you are happy?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

7474 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Chapin 24v and the 3-nozzle boom. The stock nozzles leak a bit after I release the trigger. I'll be looking to replace them with some teejet nozzles (need to do some digging on the charts to figure out which to get). Hopefully that addresses it.
> ...


Oh yeah, even with the dripping it's worth using. So much less time spraying.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

7474 said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the 2-nozzle boom this week from Do My Own. Despite the 2 week lead time that's listed on the site, I had the product in about 3 days.
> ...


Ordered last night and got tracking number this morning. Thanks again for posting about the quick turnaround. The lead time was pushing me towards Amazon since they had in stock with prime delivery. Looks like I may see 2 day delivery and save ~$10.

Thanks again.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Any videos or pictures of the 3 nozzle in action


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So I assume if I have the sg20 and use a 29psi valve, I couldn't even use the 2 nozzle?

Or I would need to do it without the valves and adjust my nozzles etc


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

3 nozzle boom scheduled for delivery on Saturday. Kelp4Less humic/kelp/fulvic scheduled for delivery on Monday. Looking forward to starting to use both items.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I have a Chapin 24v and the 3-nozzle boom. The stock nozzles leak a bit after I release the trigger. I'll be looking to replace them with some teejet nozzles (need to do some digging on the charts to figure out which to get). Hopefully that addresses it.


@adgattoni I had this same issue with the stock nozzles leaking by after releasing the trigger. What causes that? Is it a simple fix by replacing with teejet nozzles? I got super frustrated with the leaking, but if there is a solution, that would be awesome!

And furthermore, what is the best nozzle size to use?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I assume the leaking is product in the boom not blocked off. It is past the spray trigger.

I think one thing you could try is cf valves as they require a specific pressure to allow product to pass. Mine still drips, but it is one or 2 drops usually, which is an acceptable amount for me.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Looks like there is a great discussion already on this website

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

ccanad said:


> Looks like there is a great discussion already on this website
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


WOW!!! Thanks. Never would've thought there was this much information on nozzles.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ccanad said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Chapin 24v and the 3-nozzle boom. The stock nozzles leak a bit after I release the trigger. I'll be looking to replace them with some teejet nozzles (need to do some digging on the charts to figure out which to get). Hopefully that addresses it.
> ...


Based on some not very conclusive research my best guess is the pump operates at 1 GPM (I may fill up the tank with 1 gal and time how long it takes to empty). The included nozzles are reds, which would be around .4 GPM if the Chapin reds are the same as the Teejet reds. That puts the total GPM at 1.2, slightly above the pump's capacity. I ordered some blue teejet AIs to replace them, which should put the total GPM at .9.

I'm hoping that matching the nozzle output with the pump's capacity will solve the dripping (keeps pressure on the line better? I dunno, I'm not an engineer). Check valves should certainly fix it, but I wanted to see if new nozzles would fix it before spending the money on them.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

@adgattoni Please let me know how this ends up. I'm struggling the concept of how the vertical and horizontal booms would prevent the liquid from escaping at the nozzle after the pressure valve at the handle. I'ts very frustrating...


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Here is a video someone made about the 3-boom sprayer, fwiw...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA36ci4r7Ag


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Based on some not very conclusive research my best guess is the pump operates at 1 GPM (I may fill up the tank with 1 gal and time how long it takes to empty). The included nozzles are reds, which would be around .4 GPM if the Chapin reds are the same as the Teejet reds. That puts the total GPM at 1.2, slightly above the pump's capacity. I ordered some blue teejet AIs to replace them, which should put the total GPM at .9.
> 
> I'm hoping that matching the nozzle output with the pump's capacity will solve the dripping (keeps pressure on the line better? I dunno, I'm not an engineer). Check valves should certainly fix it, but I wanted to see if new nozzles would fix it before spending the money on them.


@adgattoni Any update on this? I ended up buying the red tee jet nozzles. They provide a good mist. But I do still have the leaking problem.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ccanad said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Based on some not very conclusive research my best guess is the pump operates at 1 GPM (I may fill up the tank with 1 gal and time how long it takes to empty). The included nozzles are reds, which would be around .4 GPM if the Chapin reds are the same as the Teejet reds. That puts the total GPM at 1.2, slightly above the pump's capacity. I ordered some blue teejet AIs to replace them, which should put the total GPM at .9.
> ...


I got the blues in the mail this week, but I haven't tested them yet. I may do my preemergent app this weekend so I'll report back after that.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@ccanad

Update. I loaded up a gallon of water in the sprayer this evening to test the new blue nozzles. Verdict: less drip, but still drip. I think CF valves will be needed if you truly don't want any leakage.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

You can use these instead of the CF. They wont put back pressure on the pump and need 5psi to open the diaphragm.

http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> You can use these instead of the CF. They wont put back pressure on the pump and need 5psi to open the diaphragm.
> 
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html


Will those fit on the chapin? About a year ago I ordered some other teejet quickcap adapter and the threads were different and wouldn't fit.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That's 3/8s not 11/16. Teejet stuff is 11/16. Measure you boom ends to double check.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > You can use these instead of the CF. They wont put back pressure on the pump and need 5psi to open the diaphragm.
> ...


Yes they will. I ordered last week and they fit my chapin 24 volt wand and prevent drips.

I found them last week researching the GCI nozzle. The best part is you can get 3 for the price of a single CF valve.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's my set-up, haven't used the 3 boom yet as the valves just arrived yesterday. However, the single has worked great for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> That's 3/8s not 11/16. Teejet stuff is 11/16. Measure you boom ends to double check.


Wait, so which ones do I need, 3/8 or 11/16? I'm not home right now to check, but I have the standard Chapin brand 3-head boom.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

ccanad said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > That's 3/8s not 11/16. Teejet stuff is 11/16. Measure you boom ends to double check.
> ...


U need 3/8


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

What are those adapters that hold the nozzles in place? Is that something that will need to be added as well?


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

http://www.teejet.com/literature_pdfs/catalogs/C51A/cat51a_us.pdf


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

7474 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > N LA Hacker said:
> ...


Update: Got these in the mail yesterday and they fixed the issue. Thanks for the recommendation on these adapters! It'll be nice having the ability to use the quick connect caps as well. I went ahead and got 6 caps (3 for the teejet AIs, 3 for the teejet XRs) so I don't even need to pop out the nozzles and gaskets, just unseat and screw the new ones on.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@adgattoni

That's what I did also w the quick caps. Can't beat tg convenience at $.73 a cap.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

7474 said:


> @adgattoni
> 
> That's what I did also w the quick caps. Can't beat tg convenience at $.73 a cap.


Have you used that floodjet yet? If so, how's it working out? What's your setup with it?


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@N LA Hacker

Only played with it on the driveway. Bought it just because of GCI thread to see what it was all about. Was <$5 I think, figured why not w the order I was placing. I'll use it for my humic/kelp/fulvic only, if I use it at all.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

7474 said:


> @adgattoni
> 
> That's what I did also w the quick caps. Can't beat tg convenience at $.73 a cap.


What is the black quick connect part and where can I order it?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

This should be it:
http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-cap-16449cdd169d248c891506ac8628480d.html#85=890


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

JWAY said:


> This should be it:
> http://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-quick-cap-16449cdd169d248c891506ac8628480d.html#85=890


Perfect! Ordered. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I am looking at adding this boom to my setup.

I have a DFW wand that I just built but want to increase my coeverage to decrease my spray times.

I am using the Teejet red XR110 (foliar) and the red AI110 (soil) as well.

In determining the nozzle output, is that necessary if you now how much product it takes you spray 1000sqft? changing from red to blue etc.

I.e. I calibrated my sprayer and know that at my walking speed it takes me .5 gal to cover 1000 sqft with my single nozzle wand and the red teejet XR110.

If i did the same thing only using the new 2 or 3 boom wand with matching nozzles again, this would give me the amount of mix I would need to cover 1000sqft through 3 nozzles.

Am i losing my mind here. Just can't seem to wrap my head around the pump GPM. I have timed it several times and it takes over 2 minutes to empty a gallon. Red teejet XR110 with a pressure b/w 30-40 PSI (same as the manual says of the pump pressure) 0.4+0.4= 0.8 gal at 2 minutes.

Has anyone got the specs on the pump from Chapin about GPM?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Also, chapin list a 10' spread with the 2 nozzle boom and 16' spread with the 3 nozzle but Teejet list 20" spacing at 20" inch height. What are you guys doing about overlap or spacing


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

I have the 4 nozzle boom and it is a real world 8'.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

985arrowhead said:


> I am looking at adding this boom to my setup.
> 
> I have a DFW wand that I just built but want to increase my coeverage to decrease my spray times.
> 
> ...


From memory Chapin website shows pump output of max 0.5 GPM. You're not going to get an effective spray pattern from 2 x Red 11004's because their capacity is 0.4 GPM each for 0.8 GPM total. Will need to back down to Yellow 11002's 0.2 GPM each at 40 psi.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

Help me understand this. I'm the oddball with the Ryobi backpack sprayer which says has an output of 60psi. If I do a 3 nozzle boom with 3 CF valves will I have enough pressure to push the liquid?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Christech11 said:


> Help me understand this. I'm the oddball with the Ryobi backpack sprayer which says has an output of 60psi. If I do a 3 nozzle boom with 3 CF valves will I have enough pressure to push the liquid?


Most backpack sprayers max out at .5 GPM. You could take the nozzle out and measure your GPM thru the wand only to confirm.
Assuming the Ryobi is +/- .5 GPM, regardless of the PSI capability your pump won't be able to supply a 3 nozzle boom unless you run tiny flow capacity nozzles (even smaller than the smallest capacity TeeJet green nozzles) which means you won't put down much GPM/M at a decent walking pace.

You might be able to get away with 2 x 11002's but no promises. There will be diminishing GPM returns as you approach the flow capacity of the sprayer.

My M4S backpack is a rarity in that it outputs around .7 GPM and can run 2 x 11002's effectively but adding a 3rd 11002 produced the GPM diminishing returns mentioned above. Instead of getting a total .6 GPM with 3 x 11002's I was getting .5 GPM. 
If the flow is less than nozzle capacity it will affect the spray pattern.
Maybe other folks have a different experience but that's mine.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Christech11 said:
> 
> 
> > Help me understand this. I'm the oddball with the Ryobi backpack sprayer which says has an output of 60psi. If I do a 3 nozzle boom with 3 CF valves will I have enough pressure to push the liquid?
> ...


I didn't think about the actual volume being put out so I appreciate you bringing this to light for me. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Will the Chapin boom screw onto the teejet wand?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

JWAY said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking at adding this boom to my setup.
> ...


So I finally found some specs and you are correct. Chapin rates the pump at .4-.5gpm and that is b/w 35-40 psi.

Looks like the teejet XR yellow at .20gpm @40 psi would be a good choice.

What do you think about the violet [email protected] psi and .25gpm @40 psi?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Personally I would go with the yellow. The capacity of 2 x violet is .5 GPM total, so right at the max GPM of the pump. I don't think you would actually get .5 GPM through the nozzles so the spray pattern would not be optimal.

See my May 15th reply above to Christech11 about the experience I had with diminishing returns on my sprayer.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

JWAY said:


> Personally I would go with the yellow. The capacity of 2 x violet is .5 GPM total, so right at the max GPM of the pump. I don't think you would actually get .5 GPM through the nozzles so the spray pattern would not be optimal.
> 
> See my May 15th reply above to Christech11 about the experience I had with diminishing returns on my sprayer.


I considered the fudge factor there and the 35-40 PSI rating of the pump as well as the .4-.5 GPM.

I ordered the 2 boom, with the xr11002 vs and AI versions last night.

Will the Chapin boom connect to the teejet wand? 
No I am conserving this issue.

I did order the 3/8 adapters bpps nozzles as well


----------

